

Watch out for millions of IPv6 DNS AAAA requests - dmytton
http://blog.boxedice.com/2010/09/28/watch-out-for-millions-of-ipv6-dns-aaaa-requests/

======
foobarbazetc
We have the exact same problem with Dyn, and it's pretty much just a way for
them to make more money off you. Leaves a sour taste in your mouth, and I
doubt most people even notice the extra req/s they're being billed for.

If there was an alternative, we'd switch. DNSMadeEasy _does not_ charge for
those AAAA requests, but it's not quite at the same level UI/functionality
wise.

